# coconut husks



## bluefrog (May 17, 2012)

Has any body ever heard of using coconut husk for smoking?  There are so many palm trees here and coconuts falling, I wonder if the brown husk off the coconut can be used for smoking?


----------



## daveomak (May 22, 2012)

bluefrog, morning.....  I would try it..... I know coconut charcoal is some of the best you can get....   Put some husk in the smoker and smell it.... Maybe try a store bought kielbasa as a test....  take a bite and wait to see if there are any adverse tastes or reactions to the smoke....   check with local BBQ joints to see if anyone has used it....     Let us know how you fare.... 

Dave


----------



## unclejim (Sep 4, 2012)

I have BBQ'd over piles of burnt coconut husks. It maked a great fire and bed of coals after. Out in the Islands off African coast. My friend lives in the Seychelles. They pile up husks and use em all the time.


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Sep 5, 2012)

I would like to try this, however, I have not seen the coconuts with the husk left on them in the store.  If you have them available, give them a try and let us know.  Thanks for the idea.  Steve


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 5, 2012)

Sounds interesting. If you try it please let us know how it turned out.


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 7, 2012)

My mammy-in-law in the philippines uses em all the time. i didn't get to try it when i was over there last time, s'posed to be real good.


----------



## expat smoker (Feb 7, 2013)

Here in Thailand, I just bought a large sack of coconut husk 'chips' that are mostly used here for growing orchids as a medium.  The chips are roughly 1" cubes and look like they would feed well into a smoker on top of a bed of coals. I plan on testing them this weekend on a long and slow roast pork and maybe then some belly bacon.

I am wondering how I should deal with the chips.....wet or dry?? or applied directly to the coals or in a can on top of the coals.

not much info on google using coconut husks.  I know that the hard nut shells make excellent charcoal.


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 7, 2013)

expat smoker said:


> Here in Thailand, I just bought a large sack of coconut husk 'chips' that are mostly used here for growing orchids as a medium.  The chips are roughly 1" cubes and look like they would feed well into a smoker on top of a bed of coals. I plan on testing them this weekend on a long and slow roast pork and maybe then some belly bacon.
> 
> I am wondering how I should deal with the chips.....wet or dry?? or applied directly to the coals or in a can on top of the coals.
> 
> not much info on google using coconut husks.  I know that the hard nut shells make excellent charcoal.


I think they should be dry.


----------



## expat smoker (Feb 7, 2013)

Dry??....they will be like the consistency of sawdust and I hope they smolder slow.  Will try to keep the temp about 250f?? How much do you think I should add at a time??  If this works and tastes good, then I'll have a cheap consistant supply.


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 8, 2013)

expat smoker said:


> Dry??....they will be like the consistency of sawdust and I hope they smolder slow.  Will try to keep the temp about 250f?? How much do you think I should add at a time??  If this works and tastes good, then I'll have a cheap consistant supply.


Did you get the PM I sent you? Those links talk about using dry husks.


----------



## thai tiger (Feb 11, 2013)

Does anyone knows about the Wood of the Coconut tree

is it Ok to smoke with it ...... ?????


----------



## RRR (Dec 14, 2018)

I just picked up four bags of coconut husk, now to cut them on the miter saw and dry them.


----------



## RRR (Dec 15, 2018)

Now to dry them. Will let you know how they work...


----------



## JOHN CLOW (Jan 28, 2019)

Anything yet??  Have you tried it?  I live in Honduras and pay an arm and a leg for hickory and oak chunks when I can find them. This would be a big thing if it gives good results. I do have a lime, Alvarado, guava and coconut tree in my back yard. I have never thought of the coconut as a smoking wood. Look forward to how things turn out. I’ll probably just have to try it myself.


----------



## RRR (Jan 28, 2019)

JOHN CLOW said:


> Anything yet??  Have you tried it?  I live in Honduras and pay an arm and a leg for hickory and oak chunks when I can find them. This would be a big thing if it gives good results. I do have a lime, Alvarado, guava and coconut tree in my back yard. I have never thought of the coconut as a smoking wood. Look forward to how things turn out. I’ll probably just have to try it myself.


I did try the coconut husk, I tried it on hotdogs I did not want to take the chance on messing up a good piece of meat. the flavor of the smoke had a light taste sort of sweet. I will use them again.


----------



## JOHN CLOW (Jan 28, 2019)

RRR said:


> I did try the coconut husk, I tried it on hotdogs I did not want to take the chance on messing up a good piece of meat. the flavor of the smoke had a light taste sort of sweet. I will use them again.


Great. Thanks. I’ve come to enjoy smoked tilapia. I think I’ll try the coconut with it.


----------



## RRR (Jan 29, 2019)

JOHN CLOW said:


> Great. Thanks. I’ve come to enjoy smoked tilapia. I think I’ll try the coconut with it.


It would be good with fish, not real heave. But use it sparingly I think if you over do it it would get harsh.


----------



## squirrely dan 25 (Jan 30, 2020)

bluefrog said:


> Has any body ever heard of using coconut husk for smoking?  There are so many palm trees here and coconuts falling, I wonder if the brown husk off the coconut can be used for smoking?


I used an entire coconut husk on 4 racks of baby backs last week and it worked great.  It seemed to be a mild smoke and a very smooth flavor.  Since that was in Florida when I tried it and I live in Wisconsin I am currently looking for a place to purchase these.  Not sure if coconuts from various parts of the world have different tastes.  Florida coconuts work great anyway!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 30, 2020)

I think coir, a planting medium, may be coconut husks...   Check it out.....


----------



## jayveedecastro (Feb 24, 2020)

squirrely dan 25 said:


> I used an entire coconut husk on 4 racks of baby backs last week and it worked great.  It seemed to be a mild smoke and a very smooth flavor.  Since that was in Florida when I tried it and I live in Wisconsin I am currently looking for a place to purchase these.  Not sure if coconuts from various parts of the world have different tastes.  Florida coconuts work great anyway!


did you use dry or wet coconut husks? i just bought a sack and dont know how to start. do i need to dry them out first or i can use them as it is. thanks.


----------



## squirrely dan 25 (Feb 26, 2020)

I never soak wood!!!!  To cloudy!!!


----------



## ScottyR (Apr 21, 2022)

Just returned from Dominica and the woman at the Batibou beach bar was using coconut husks with great results on ribs, fish, and pork.


----------

